# Here's to 4 Years at Nodak Outdoors!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well it's that time of the year again, Nodak Outdoors has grown one year older. At only 4 years, I still consider it a puppy...but it's sure growing up fast.

I'm hoping everyone can help me by filling out a survey on the site itself. It's not long, only about 15 questions...but it helps me get more ideas and suggestions from those who are new and from those who've been here since the beginning.

I'm going to be giving away decals, hats, shirts and maybe some other nifty gifts to many of the participants. I chose a number out of a hat and every 10th person will win something.

Nodak Outdoors Survey

I want to give back to the community saying THANKS for helping Nodak Outdoors grow over the years...especially to those who've stayed and supported the site, even through all the growing pains that you'd expect from a growing site.

So here's to all of you, Nodak Outdoors wouldn't be what it is without so many people coming together. 
:beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Congratulations Chris

:beer:

Thanks for the great site!

Bob


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats Nodak Outdoors!

Chris, you have done some great things over the past four years...

It has been a blast watching the site grow and most of all meeting a few people from the site. :wink:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks Chris for the wonderful website. :beer:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks chris..This site has grown alot even since I have first joined over a year ago. Although, some people are starting to think I have been around too much  !! Well I will keep lurking around because this site is ADDICTING! And maybe I cant help it! Cheers man :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

DAM its been 4 years already 

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

What about the original Nodakoutdoors... Now those were the days. I've met of most of my really good hunting bud's because of this site.

Congrats Chris!!! :beer:


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks a lot. I've had a lot of enjoyment with this site.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Congrats Chris!!

Thank you for making this great website!


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Survey taken. 8) Thanks Chris. :beer: Keep up the good work.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks Chris. You run a great site here.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Great site, doesn't need much changes congrats on 4 years and to many more :beer:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrats!! :beer:

Survey completed.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Chris, your doing a hell of a job. Congrats :thumb:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Happy Anniversary NoDak Outdoors!! :beer:

What a super job Chris, good stuff from good people!! :thumb:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Happy B-Day Nodak Outdoors! :beer:

Thanks Chris! :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Right on Chris, thanks to you and everyone who keeps this site hoppin


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Congrats Chris. Hunting has been unbelievable thanks to the contacts I have made here. A great site from a class act!!!! :beer:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Awesome job Chris and everyone else who helps to make this a great site. It's far too addicting!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Happy Birthday.... :beer:


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Congrats Chris and everyone else who helps out with this site! If it weren't for you guys, I wouldn't have anything to do during the "down time" at work!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Congrats Chris, Its fun keeping you guys honest.

:beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

:beer: Here's to many more.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

survey done....keep up the good work Chris

:beer:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Filled out the Survey, Congrats on keeping a great site up Chris. I gots to thank Maverick for introducing me to it. Speaking of which, where in the sam h$ll has he been as of late? Thanks again Chris. Love the site, keep up the good work.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

congrats - here's to many more years to come. :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Happy Anniversary NoDak Outdoors!! :beer:

This is one of the few places I visit almost every day to keep up on life on the Nodak prairie! Thanks Chris!


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

4 more years, 4 more years, 4 more years


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Congradulations Chris, you have done outstanding work here. Communication and education on conservation-outdoor issues is vital and you have moved it forward for the whole outdoors community. :beer:


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

nice job Chris :beer: :beer: :beer:

Keep up the good work


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Cheers!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats Hustad !!! Thanks for the opportunity to be a sponsor of such a great website !! :thumb:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Congrats Chris!

(or Holy crap - 4 years! How much of my life have I spent here....?)

M.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Top notch! :beer:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Great site Chris,

I have learned a ton on this site Thanks Guys... Plus there is always someone to argue with :lol:


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Congratulations man, keep up the good work.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris,

Congrats to you from member #8 :beer:.

-Ryan


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

Congrats Chris! Thanks for puting it on.


----------



## celebrationmm (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks Chris! Here's to many more! :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I love this forum man THank you for making it! It has awesome people and is just a awesome hunting community! :beer:

Oh and i took the survey


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

4 Years.....WOW...Where has all the time gone. I still remember the day you got the name. Congrates Huedoggg...and NodakOutdoors


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

YAY!!! We need a clapping emoticon. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I am fairly new to the site and I really like it. This is by far the most entertaining and the best site on the internet. As you can see by my number of posts I am on this site constantly. And I agree with GB, we need a clapping emoticon  :beer:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks Chris your site rocks!

BTW I just filled out your survey and it said that I won a new SBE2!!!!!!!!

Thanks buddy!

Be sure to get in touch with me and we can settle this away quick. :wink:

:beer:


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

congrats Chris this sight is on my top three list of favorites. from a neighbour up north. :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I got a question, if Nodak Outdoors is only 4 years old, how come the Logo says Est. 2001?

Maybe I need a math refresher but shouldn't Nodak be celebrating it's fifth birthday? :huh:

Just wondering... :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks everyone.

Nodak Outdoors was established as a business in 2001, but the website didn't go live until 2002.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Gotch ya! :beer:


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

WOW 4 YEARS!! What a great site!! I am happy and proud to say I am one of the first 50 members, maybe some day I could sell my spot on eBay. Hmm... :roll:


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

Congrats Chris, Thanks for a great website.


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks Chris for a great site. I try to visit daily, great info from so many great people. Continue to march....


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

When the survey asked how I had heard of the site, I answered internet search because where I heard about it, wasnt one of the choices. Infact the first place I saw it, it was painted on a building just west of Valley City. Out of curiosity, who painted that? Congrats on 4 years to the Nodak crew and many more years to come.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

congrats chris, its a very nice site, thanks for all your time you put into it.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Happy Birthday! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks Joneser.....welcome back.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

Ive been watching the site for about six months. Known about it from the sign on I94 and just started posting about a week ago. Site is the best and very addicting. HAPPY BIRTHDAY and keep up the great work. I love everything local and will support it 100%


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Glad to be part of your birthday celebrations!! happy,,, happy!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

leadshot said:


> Infact the first place I saw it, it was painted on a building just west of Valley City. Out of curiosity, who painted that?


That would be Dick Monson.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Congrats Chris, this site has become a part of my everyday life. Keep up the good work!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Chris et al,

All my best!

Bob


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Keep an eye on the membership counter--9099 in 4 years, and Chris drinks one beer for every new member! :beer:


----------

